# A better mousetrap for the retirement years



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Since the housecat died last year and my outdoor cats became coyote takeout dinner, I figured mice would eventually come back in the house and it started last week.

First thing I did was to dig out the old wood and trip wire traps I used 25 years ago.

Only problem is 25 years later my arthritis made setting the trip wire harder and the second trap I was setting busted two of my fingers.

Today I went looking for replacement traps since I don't want to risk anymore fingers.

Safe set disposable traps at Lowes were $3 each and the thought of not being able to put my gloves on and unload them just didn't feel right.

As I was looking I found safe set Victor Quick Kill plastic traps for $2.50 for a two pack that are easy to bait and cock and put where they belong solidly holding the kill bar instead of positioning it hoping it doesn't snap before it's in place.

After filling the bait bowls, cocking and placing the traps within 45 minutes I heard one of them snap.

Then just like the old wood base finger getter traps, I put on my trap cleaning gloves and went outside to lift the kill bar drop the mouse carcass, check the bait ball, recock it and put it back where it was.

I never gave much thought to how a better mouse trap would fit into my retirement but as my finger arthritis worsens I do like this new model reusable Victor trap.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Rats are my issue in the chicken coop. Talk about finger shy!!! Hurts just to think about it. Cats in the house have been earning their keep, mice galore. Seems to be a bad year for them.

I had fairly good luck with the electrnic mouse zapper trap years back. Dust is an enemy of it so it did not last long in the coop. In the house, with good bait, bet it would be almost as good as a cat.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Tab,

I remember one of those 1/2 in by 5 inch base rat traps my great aunt set in her storm pit. A determined but not quite quick enough mouse set it off leaving it's upper torso and head under the over turned trap , a hind leg quarter on her can goods shelf and the other hind quarter 5 feet away from the trap on the storm pit TV. :yuck:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Was wondering where all the mice went to....

First year that I haven't seen nor caught one as of today. Usually by this time of year I've gotten two or three. 

Do use the old time bait and snap type, never caught my fingers, although have had them snap and fly out of my hands......


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I have caught mice in the rat traps. Usually not a quick end, i have dispatched more than one.

The best rat killer i ever had was a mink. She got rid of all of them. Stacked some up nice and neatly in a corner. She wandered into the shop, i caught her in a live trap and ds dispatched her. I felt kind of bad about that but i figured the chickens would be next.

I gotta give the varmits credit, they certainly are trap smart after one or two bite the dust in the snap traps.


----------



## AnchorRanchFarm (Nov 17, 2016)

YMMV. I've tried several kinds of mouse trap. None of the plastic traps worked more than a few times. The mechanisms stop working after killing a mouse or two. The old-style wood and wire traps kill a mouse a night every night, out in the shed. They work again and again and again.

You know the best thing to help with arthritic hands is to use them, right? The more you move them, the less it hurts and the more range of motion you keep.


----------



## FrankD (Dec 25, 2016)

I am not a cat person, and have heard that some snakes make excellent mouse / rat catchers? Anyone have experience with using snakes?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FrankD said:


> I am not a cat person, and have heard that some snakes make excellent mouse / rat catchers? Anyone have experience with using snakes?


 I have had corn snakes around here that control mice outside during the warmer months but in colder months only the cats or traps work.


----------

